# Books Recommended by our Members (October 2011)



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too enjoyed *Unbroken*. I could not stop thinking about it and had a very hard time starting another book.

I would also recommend *Winter Sea*. I could not put it down. 
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For the list of recommendations in September, look here:

September Recommendations

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

drenee said:


> I too enjoyed *Unbroken*. I could not stop thinking about it and had a very hard time starting another book.
> 
> I would also recommend *Winter Sea*. I could not put it down.
> deb


I keep seeing recommendations for Winter Sea. I'm going to have to read it now!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Since I love sea stories, I'll have to check out Winter Sea. Hadn't heard of it before, so thanks. 

Unbroken is also on my TBR list--I loved Seabiscuit and expect this book to be great, as well.

My recommendation is Ann Patchett's State of Wonder. Beautiful writing, adventure, suspense, unforgettable characters...yeah.

And in the mystery/thriller category, I liked Gary Hansen's Wet Desert. Science, adventure, and a civil engineer as a hero...yeah.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

barbarasissel said:


> I keep seeing recommendations for Winter Sea. I'm going to have to read it now!


My mom just finished and also really enjoyed it.
On another note, I see where you in The Woodlands, TX. I am going to be there next week. I'll waive as I go through.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Submission: A Novel by Amy Waldman 

It is not an easy read but it is very well done.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently discovered Philip K. Dick and I'm enthusiastic.

One of my favorite (not one of his most famous): The three stigmata of Palmer Eldritch

Ciao!


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Recently finished...



Strong debut from a retired LAPD officer currently priced at 99 cents.

Happy October!

DJ


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

drenee said:


> My mom just finished and also really enjoyed it.
> On another note, I see where you in The Woodlands, TX. I am going to be there next week. I'll waive as I go through.
> deb


Hey, Deb. Thanks for the endorsement for Winter Sea. I hope you enjoy your stay here. At least we aren't having the terrible heat!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I loved this memoir by Theresa Weir. On the surface, it's about her marriage to a farmer and the consequences of pesticides. Like all wonderful books, it's really about so much more.


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanted to recommend a great book for Halloween! David Golemon (known for the EVENT Group series) just released a new horror ghost story called The Supernaturals. It's about a team of paranormal investigators on TV (think Ghosthunters) who investigate the ultimate haunted house on a live Halloween show. I've read it and it is fantastic! Scary, but also a great mystery too. It is a perfect book for Halloween.


----------



## Varangian (Oct 3, 2011)

I've recently discovered a new author by the name of Richard Denning. He has a few books out but the only one I have at the moment is a historical fiction novel called "The Amber Treasure" (kindle version). The reader is cast into 6th century Britain, description and characters are detailed and authentic. It is easy to see that this author has more than a good grasp on the history of Britain. Very good read so far and would slot in nicely beside Bernard Cornwell's style of writing. At $1.99 for the Kindle version, it's a bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Amber-Treasure-ebook/dp/B004H4XG10/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317942312&sr=1-1

Keith


----------



## evanlavine (Oct 4, 2011)

I completely recommend The Postmortal by Drew Magary.

http://www.amazon.com/Postmortal-Novel-Drew-Magary/dp/0143119826/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317943048&sr=8-1

A convincing and well thought-out story about a cure for aging.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Seriously awesome. Started this book and could not put it down. The Dovekeepers balances tragedy (the book is set before and during the Roman siege of Masada) and hope.


----------



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

you should really check out Crooked Little Vien by Warren Ellis. Its really good


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## VikRubenfeld (Oct 6, 2011)

Precious Bane is really moving.


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Love, love, love Kevin Hearne's 'Iron Druid Chronicles'! If you like Jim Butcher's Dresden files, you might notice some similarities with a snarky protagonist, sexy assistant, big dog .. but it won't bug you.

And if you haven't read Dresden, you don't know what you're missing. But I'll tell you. Fun, excitement and a wild urban fantasy world.


----------



## histerius (Sep 4, 2011)

Take the Monkeys and Run (A Barbara Marr Murder Mystery) Great humor, great style. http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Insane-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/0983750254/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
There is a sequel Citizen Insane and it's next on the list.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If you like YA and/or fantasy, I highly recommend Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor. It's everything I want in a book -- gorgeous (but unpretentious) writing, strong characters, amazing worldbuilding (set in Prague and in "Elsewhere"/Eretz), a love story, imagination, and more.


----------



## james_fleming3 (Oct 10, 2011)

I highly recommend the Wess'har Wars series by Karen Traviss starting with_City of Pearl_. Awesomely gritty (and endearingly British) science fiction story combining great high tech, interesting species, religion, eating habits, best positions, and lots more.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently reading/listening to Jacqueline Kennedy:Historic Conversations. I have to say it's a unique reading experience. I was twelve when JFK was assassinated and I'll always remember where I was and how I felt that horrible day.
Meb


----------



## LiseZ (Oct 12, 2011)

I've just finished Seven Magpies by Fiona Valpy and would highly recommend it to those who enjoy contemporary women's fiction. Beautifully written, funny and moving. It's refreshing these days to read a gentle book but at the same time one where the message is so powerful and stays with you afterwards. Link is: http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Magpies-ebook/dp/B005PZ7F26/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318432052&sr=8-1


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Dis and the sequel City of Dis are short stories by Margo Lerwill. If you like urban fantasy based on mythology, I definitely recommend them. The protagonist is a lesser norn with some serious emotional problems (and supernatural problems too).


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Just finished "Lost Vegas" by Steve Brewer. Posted the following review on Amazon:

*5.0 out of 5 stars: Dig Heists?...You'll Love This., October 8, 2011 * 
By Sean Patrick Reardon (Boston, Massachusetts, USA) review is from: Lost Vegas (Kindle Edition) 
"I am a huge fan of heist style stories and this one certainly delivered the goods, and then some. The writing style is smooth as silk. This was a very entertaining read and the pages seemed to fly by. A terrific plot, tremendous characters, lots of action, and many laugh out loud moments. The style is surely reminiscent of Elmore Leonard, but the author adds a Stephen King like touch to it, that makes it his own. This story begs for a movie adaption ala, Oceans 11, Get Shorty etc...Already started reading The Big Wink by the author and am loving it."

Hope this helps.

Sean


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Barbra Annino has an amazing series out that is so well written and super funny.
If you haven't already picked it up you really should. And the best part is that it is only $2.99 which is a complete steal. It is worth so much more, I would have happily paid $9.99 for it!!



And the second one in the series was just released this month and if possible, is even better than the first and it is only $3.99.



I think fans of the Stephanie Plum series would really enjoy these, they are so funny and have a paranormal element to them that is very well done.


----------



## Will Hadcroft (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm reading Elaine N. Aron's *The Highly Sensitive Person * at the moment. It was recommended to me because I have a mild expression of Asperger's syndrome and some of the traits are the same as Aron's HSP diagnostic criteria.

If you are sometimes accused of being aloof, socially awkward or painfully shy, this book will open your eyes.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

I was very intrigued by The Art of Intuition: Cultivating Your Inner Wisdom, by Sophy Burnham. Our consciouslness and how it works, the art and the science, is so fascinating, and reading this book led me to think about my own experiences with intuition, the wondrous working of what Sophy calls "our intuitive heart".

_Hi, this thread is for casual recommendations only. Links to blogs may be in your signature, or you may start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your blog. Please read this post for more information. Thanks, Betsy_


----------



## KindleLovinMike (Jan 6, 2011)

I followed most of A King in a Court of Fools when it was a weekly series and just finished it on my Kindle. I love this book. It's a funny, good clean book and well-written.


----------



## JimCrigler (Aug 8, 2011)

I recently read A Little Death In Dixie. If you like a detective novel with a bit of an edge (i.e., if you don't mind some language and adult subject matter), you'll like this one. The dual protagonists lend a nice touch. As a mystery, the "reveal" comes early and it becomes a matter of "how," not "who." The writing style suits the subject and approach well. I had no idea croquet was a high-stakes game or that there are adult clubs where rich people play it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Under Witch Moon by Maria E. Schneider was such a great read! I really enjoyed it and right now it is perfect for the holiday season! Witches, demons, shapeshifters, vampires, what more could you ask for?


----------



## shar210 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just finished Eyewall.  It was either free or .99.  What a great read.  Very exciting.  I lost some sleep with this one , I couldn't put it down.  Written about a cat 5 hurricane and the author was an expert, so it was also very informative stuff.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Just finished the BIG WINK & CALABAMA by Steve Brewer. IMO he is the guy who is going to take the baton from Elmore Leonard when the time sadly comes.

If you like heists, with suspense, action, tremendous characters, and a whole lot of laughs mixed in, he's the author for you.


----------



## klouholmes (Jul 16, 2011)

Belfast Girls - three girls head in different directions, two leery about the love they feel. You can hear the cadence of Ireland in this as it weaves career success with the underworld of gangs and drugs. Thoroughly absorbing.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I wasn't particularly excited about the concept of a Reacher "prequel" or the sample chapters. I picked up a copy of The Affair at my library and am very glad I gave the book a chance. Lee Child crafted a thriller than delivers on its own merits while giving the reader a deeper understanding of Reacher's background and motivations. This book made me want to reread the earlier books in the Reacher series.


----------



## TonyI73 (Oct 21, 2010)

Flee by J.A. Konrath/Ann Voss Peterson was impossible to put down. Read that one in a few days. I recommend it.


----------



## cliff.brown3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Try Apprentice of Fyordor by Colin Hawkes. http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Apprentice-of-Fyordorn-ebook/dp/B005UNJPHG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319381709&sr=1-1

Ecellent Fantasy Adventure - very difficult to put down.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't had time to review this yet but World Without Faces by Jim Franz was a great read! Really unique and very well written.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

Tana French ... her latest:  Totally worth the read. Great suspense, wonderfully layered characters and the family dynamic ... well, it's intense!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A fun read for Halloween:


----------



## LaurenR (Oct 29, 2011)

I know I personally loved the Dragon Tattoo series, but was curious to read stuff about Stockholm with an American slant. This book just came out and, though it can be kind of, well, crude in some places, its actually pretty funny and provides an awesome description of Stockholm. It's called My Sweet Saga and is avail for Kindle for pretty cheap. Check it out...its a really fun read.

http://www.amazon.com/My-Sweet-Saga-ebook/dp/B005VGO162/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&sr=8-1


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

22 Brittania Road. 
I wanted to know the ending but I did not want to get to the end.
Very good book.
deb


----------



## TimHodkinson (Jun 3, 2011)

I just finished Death of Kings: A Novel (Saxon Tales) by Bernard Cornwell. Its another engrossing installment in the tale of Uhtred of Banborough and the battles of saxon Wessex against the vikings. Its eloquently-at times brutally-told by a master of storytelling and I couldn't put it down.
If you are into that sort of thing (historical fiction), I recommend checking it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For November recommendations, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89943.0.html

Betsy


----------

